

Finnish team makes diabetes vaccine breakthrough - zurn
http://yle.fi/uutiset/finnish_team_makes_diabetes_vaccine_breakthrough/6893356

======
zurn
See also: [http://www.medicaldaily.com/diabetes-vaccine-breakthrough-
fi...](http://www.medicaldaily.com/diabetes-vaccine-breakthrough-finnish-
doctors-discover-virus-causes-disease-pinpoint-5-strains)

